# video setup?



## fair tomorrow (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm looking for a budget video setup for my 60D... has anyone try flying with the 24mm 2.8. eventually i want to get a tokina 11-16 in thr future. also I am curious if I should get a fly cam nano or fly cam jr? What are the differences.


----------

